
Microsoft defines irony; recommends Chrome to fix Hotmail issues. - phreeza
http://thenextweb.com/google/2010/08/10/microsoft-defines-irony-recommends-chrome-to-fix-hotmail-issues/
======
blahedo
No, it would be ironic (or at least noteworthy) if they were recommending
Chrome _instead of IE_. In fact, IE works fine in this case; they recommend
Chrome to users of old Firefox and Safari versions.

